# queries about FreeBSD



## hajthem (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm planing to use FreeBSD for the second time before that I want to ask questions I'm a Linux user and I have used Gentoo which is hybrid of Linux and FreeBSD

 How can I install plasma on FreeBSD?
 Is possible to install Telegram ( messaging app ) there and if possible how?
 What feature make FreeBSD secure as OS and for servers for ex on RHEL products there's SELinux


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2017)

hajthem said:


> How can I install plasma on FreeBSD?


Handbook: 5.7.2. KDE



> Is possible to install Telegram ( messaging app ) there and if possible how?


Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports
Handbook: Chapter 10. Linux® Binary Compatibility
net-im/linux-telegram-desktop



> What feature make FreeBSD secure as OS and for servers for ex on RHEL products there's SELinux


Handbook: Chapter 15. Mandatory Access Control


----------



## hajthem (Oct 6, 2017)

the link you gave me it's for kde4 not Plasma


----------



## Minbari (Oct 6, 2017)

hajthem said:


> the link you gave me it's for kde4 not Plasma


KDE 5 (plasma) is not in the FreeBSD official repository. You could try to build yourself using poudriere following this guide.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2017)

hajthem said:


> the link you gave me it's for kde4 not Plasma


https://freebsd.kde.org/


----------

